

Word Frequency Count of Hacker News Front Page on SOPA Blackout Day - buckwild
http://www.nikhilgopal.com/2012/01/word-frequency-count-of-hacker-news.html

======
noduerme
You listed PIPA twice.

But thank goodness "Assholes" made the list.

